# Sayoc Seminar



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 9, 2004)

Sayoc Seminar
E-mail me for more information at wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 10, 2004)

A couple days to go! Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Cebu West (Mar 14, 2004)

I just got back from the Sayoc seminar in Buffalo and had a great time while coming away with some new stuff to add to my training routine. Chad presented an excellent seminar on a 7 count attacking and counter disarms based on blade against empty hand. He was precise about each of the 7 pieces of the drill while building on and repeating each previous strike / disarm so all the participants were capable of executing the drill with confidence. I worked with 4 different people and all of us handled the information well thanks to Chad's teaching style. 
Thanks to Datu Hartman for hosting the event and Chad for sharing his knowledge of the Sayoc system.

SAL    :ninja:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 14, 2004)

Sounds good to me, I am sorry I could not be there 

Family plans changed and all. 

Hopefully I will see Chad teaching again


----------

